# Yet another court decision that the police don't have to protect you...



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/...aign=nl&bcid=1cbb4f0672eecd41458194d6f5c6184c

"A federal judge says Broward schools and the Sheriff's Office had no legal duty to protect students during the shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School."

Yet "they" want to disarm us?? I don't think so!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This has been established since the Supreme Court ruled this way 15 or 20 years ago.
If lawsuits were allowed, small police departments would be sued right out of existence.

I fully agree with this.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have not looked at what the plaintiffs were looking for (i.e. monetary damages?) so I can understand your stance to a point. Yes, excessive suits requiring cash payouts would put smaller, and more than likely some larger, police departments out of business.

My larger point is this...if the police have no responsibility to actually protect us, then the politicians can't say that we need to turn in our only form of self defense and then rely on the police to protect us...'cause they don't have to...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't call 911 buy more ammo and practice, if something happens shoot to stop the threat then call 911 to have the mess cleaned up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I beg to defer.

Numerous times I have been personally chauffeured by police officers, and allowed to sit in the back seat of their cars like a Hollywood celebrity.

My wife always leaves stuff in my jeans, and one female police office searched diligently for loose change an an errant sock for which I had been searching.

They were even kind enough to personally walk me to the judge in the morning. They even gave me a cold hotdog on white bread.

Take it from me, I was protected at every moment. 

Some bikers from a nearby state handled my safety for 90 days after that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lawyers run the world. The past few decades have been rough on the po po profession. They are too worried about lawsuits and race riots to bother even handedly enforcing the law. Everybody better have some preneed gun toting insusrance..cause in case the air needs to be let out of a protected class of alleged perps..guarantee the mean old white boy will be going to jail no matter how noble the cause. We are headed toward vigilantism. Load and dont bother to lock.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You bring up a good point, many companies offer "defensive insurance." Has anyone here ever researched these enterprises and found a reliable one?

I'm in Madison. If I even say "gun" on the isthmus I could get arrested for hate speech.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In part, this is a strong reason for a second amendment. Foremost is a means to resist your federal overlords.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The anti gunners do not care one whit if any of us are protected. Either by police or our own resources.
They want unarmed peasants that can be controlled by welfare and a poor education.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The anti gunners do not care one whit if any of us are protected. Either by police or our own resources.
> They want unarmed peasants that can be controlled by welfare and a poor education.


BINGO!! We have a winner!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> You bring up a good point, many companies offer "defensive insurance." Has anyone here ever researched these enterprises and found a reliable one?
> 
> I'm in Madison. If I even say "gun" on the isthmus I could get arrested for hate speech.


Not much research done. At one time I heard folks touting the virtues of the NRA product..but seems like they got tangled up in court and aint heard no chatter on the topic lately. Our baby boy just got his permit..so we need to know too. Thanks. I joined a retired cop thing a few years back and got on the monthly pay plan but they never charged me after the first payment. I am too scared to check on that assuming they messed up they will demand money retroactivley. So I just keep my mouth shut and hope I got it. I have the decal on my car etc..saying I am a member. Back to the cop thing. Recall when I started my illustious small town city cop carrer a few decades or so ago...we were highly public serivce oriented. Such as when the yups go on vacation we go check on their house etc. Well some lawyer told the head cheefy weefey...If you agree to watch those houses...its an agreement that if a booger breaks in and steals their stuff..its all your fault and you will owe them money. So we ceased and desisted doing vacation checks. As I say lawyers run the world. Now we could still go get cats out of trees and stuff like that. Or actually we just told them to call the slab savers. They love to be heros ya know?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> You bring up a good point, many companies offer "defensive insurance." Has anyone here ever researched these enterprises and found a reliable one?
> 
> I'm in Madison. If I even say "gun" on the isthmus I could get arrested for hate speech.


I carry USCCA... from right there in Wisconsin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And they can lie to you also as we have seen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LAW ENFORCEMENT officers are not there to "Serve and Protect". That is one of the biggest lies that have been perpetuated on the public regarding law enforcement officers.

They are there to ENFORCE THE LAW. 

ARREST and INVESTIGATE are contributory duties of law enforcement officers. Do not make the assumption that they are there to protect and serve the public.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point Sir. Whatever you said seems right to me. The motto of the Texas Highway Partrol is Courtesy Service and Protection..or maybe Production. Where I used to work at a single high dollar radar gun could bring in a hundred k per year to the county. If the JPs got cute and made us mad we just go find another judge to take our bizness. lol. They also did not mind buying us machine guns and walkie talkies etc. Now some places they did not like our services..so tough titty for them. Cut them off for a while they would get with the program. Always follow the money. Traffic safety is nice too.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> LAW ENFORCEMENT officers are not there to "Serve and Protect". That is one of the biggest lies that have been perpetuated on the public regarding law enforcement officers.
> 
> They are there to ENFORCE THE LAW.
> 
> ARREST and INVESTIGATE are contributory duties of law enforcement officers. Do not make the assumption that they are there to protect and serve the public.


Most LEO's seem to be Revenue Enhancement Officers. It is not their fault, it the is the depts. fault. My house got broken into and I asked the dept if they were going to come out and take prints and etc. They said file a report on the internet and for $75.00 they will mail me a police report. If I did not pay they would not even file a report.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Most LEOs like to shoot bad guys...but they eventually realize to follow the money. Thats all I know. The brain washing wears off about year ten and they realize they are foot soldiers in a giant scheme to make money. By that time they are too old to do something different. It just aint right. Then you got to hang on till its time to retire. Being highly trained at your skill set is nice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> And they can lie to you also as we have seen.


And then there's Civil Asset Forfeiture..... where they just take your stuff / money without cause. And if you can afford to sue them, you MIGHT get half of it back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> LAW ENFORCEMENT officers are not there to "Serve and Protect". That is one of the biggest lies that have been perpetuated on the public regarding law enforcement officers.
> 
> They are there to ENFORCE THE LAW.
> 
> ARREST and INVESTIGATE are contributory duties of law enforcement officers. Do not make the assumption that they are there to protect and serve the public.


 Left out support and enforce the current agenda regardless of law.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yesterday was the first day I had been to the mall in almost two weeks. I picked up a bug or the flu, and even had difficulty doing a simple spate of my work-out at the gym. And it's an odd sound to hear dozens of other gym rats all sniff and choke for an hour.

So, my wife and I went to the mall. I sat in my chair, got a magazine and just took in the people and the "vibe." And frankly, I don't like people much anymore, not that I ever did. The big 'anchor stores' are closing, the recently landed ethnics are working out of kiosks, and I saw more rudeness than compassion. I finished my coffee and told my wife it was time to go, and I was going to get some spare Subway sandwiches in case things shut down like a year before.

One of the young guys waited on me at Subway and handed me the bag and one of those little chili cups with a lid. He knows our dog is on a special diet and has become a finicky eater. He told me the little cup had been loaded with turkey, something my dog sees as a treat--it was a simple act of kindness and it turned my mood around.

Since my MIL is 91 and has a bit of dementia, my wife goes to see her on Christmas and ferries her around to the relatives. Usually there's a resentful part of me that objects to never seeing your wife on Christmas. But the little dog is getting better, the Packers will have lost again by the time the 25th gets here, and the gym closes so I can sleep guilt free.

All because a young millennial kid was kind enough to help a little dog. I was going to post some more angst, now it seems inappropriate.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So does that mean we can sue for false advertising???


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, there are officers who live what they profess.

Remember the representative shot by a libtard lunatic and fell onto open ground of a baseball diamond? Officers ran into the open--and amid fire--to rescue the representative.

Sure, there are those who do not protect the helpless. Remember the school shooting where an armed officer stayed outside, where it was safe, while children were shot at.

I think there are more good cops than bad cops. Remember the recent national floods and western fires. Some officers went into danger while their own homes were destroyed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> So does that mean we can sue for false advertising???
> 
> View attachment 94271


They don't specify _exactly_ *who* they serve and *what* they're protecting....... :vs_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To piggyback on Slippy’s “serve and protect “ being a big lie, another whopper is when a service member dies in some crap hole third world country he (or she) is said to have “died for our freedom”, or died “protecting our freedom” .
I cringe whenever I hear it.

Looking across the more than 600,000 stones at Arlington, since WW2 not one has died for OUR freedom. Someone else’s, maybe, but not America’s.


----------

